# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Những điều cần biết khi đi du lịch Thái Lan

## hangnt

*Thủ đô: Bangkok
Hệ thống chính trị: quân chủ nghị viện
Quốc Khánh: 6/2
Ngôn ngữ: tiếng Thái
Tiền tệ: Bah*
*A. NHẬP CẢNH
1. Thủ tục nhập cảnh và hải quan*

Việt Nam Airline có đường bay thẳng đến sân bay Suvarnabhumi từ năm 2006. Sân bay Suvarnabhumi cách khoảng 25 km từ trung tâm thành phố Băng Cốc.

Thái Lan là một trong các nước đã ký kết hiệp định miễn thị thực nhập cảnh cho công dân Việt Nam mang hộ chiếu phổ thông, hộ chiếu công vụ và hộ chiếu ngoại giao 30 ngày, khi đến Thái Lan bạn không cần xin trước thị thực.
Người nhập cảnh chú ý, nên có thái độ hợp tác với cơ quan xuất nhập cảnh nước sở tại. Họ có quyền từ chối nhập cảnh nếu bạn không hợp tác, cho dù bạn đầy đủ giấy tờ nhập cảnh.

Thái Lan không hạn chế lượng ngoại tệ mang từ nước ngoài vào. Du khách cũng có thể đem ngoại tệ ra khỏi Thái Lan, nhưng không được nhiều hơn số lượng đã kê khai trong tờ khai hải quan khi nhập cảnh. Mỗi du khách rời Thái Lan không được phép mang quá 50.000 baht tiền Thái Lan.

Các quy định về Thuế & Tiền tệ Du khách được phép mang vào Thái hàng miễn thuế gồm 200 điếu thuốc lá và một lít rượu vang hay rượu mạnh. Các loại vũ khí, ma tuý, v.v đều bị cấm nhập tuyệt đối. Séc du lịch và hối phiếu ngoại tệ được đem vào Thái Lan nhưng phải khai báo lượng tiền mặt trên 10,000 Baht khi đến và mỗi người không được phép mang lượng tiền mặt trên 50,000 Baht ra khỏi Thái.

*2. Phương tiện đi và đến sân bay*

Để đi chuyển từ sân bay Suvarnabhumi đến trung tâm Bangkok có thể đi bằng các phương tiện sau:
Taxi: Có rất nhiều taxi ở tầng hai sân bay. Có thể tính theo công tơ mét hoặc thoả thuận riêng với taxi, thường giá khoảng 350-450 Bath.

Xe buýt của sân bay (Airport Express): Xuống tầng 1, cửa số 8, bạn sẽ thấy dịch vụ này. Cứ nửa tiếng lại có một chuyến, thường kéo dài 45-60 phút. Giá là 150B/người, có các chuyến đi từ sân bay đến Silom, Banglamphu, Sukhumvit và Hua Lamphong.

Xe bus công cộng: Tầng 2, cửa số 3. Bạn ra ngoài và chờ Shuttle Bus (xe buýt miễn phí) của sân bay chở đến 1 bus terminal cách đó khoảng 3km. Từ đây bạn bắt xe buýt về trung tâm với giá khoảng 70B/người + 1 ít phí hành lý (khoảng 30Bạt nếu hành lý bạn cồng kềnh).

*B. GIAO THÔNG*

Khi đến Thái Lan nên chọn các loại phương tiện giao thông đường bộ để đi lại giữa các thành phố. Hiện giao thông đường bộ chiếm gần 90% trong tất cả các loại hình giao thông của Thái Lan.

Các phương tiện giao thông công cộng phổ biến là xe buýt, taxi, xe túc túc (giống như xe xích lô gắn máy), xe ôm.. tại một số điểm du lịch bạn có thể thuê xe ngựa để đi lại.

Tất cả các tuyến đường cao tốc của Thái Lan cứ 500 m là có 1 camera theo dõi, giám sát và tất cả những hình ảnh về việc lưu thông đều được truyền dẫn cáp quang về trung tâm. Lực lượng cảnh sát giao thông làm nhiệm vụ điều tiết giao thông ít xuất hiện trên các tuyến đường mà vẫn đảm bảo được trật tự an toàn giao thông.

*C. GIAO TIẾP*

*1. Ngôn ngữ*

Tiếng Thái là ngôn ngữ hành chính tại Thái Lan, có bảng chữ cái riêng, tồn tại những thứ ngôn ngữ khác, cũng như tiếng địa phương chủ yếu là tiếng “Isan” hoặc tiếng “Môn – Khmer”. Đồng thời tiếng Anh được giảng dạy rộng rãi tại Thái Lan, mức độ thành thạo thấp.

Du khách bình thường phần lớn không hiểu tiếng Thái. Tuy nhiên, tiếng Anh có thể được sử dụng rộng rãi, đặc biệt ở Băng Cốc nơi tiếng Anh hầu như là ngôn ngữ thương mại chính. Hầu hết khách sạn, cửa hàng và nhà hàng ở những điểm chính thu hút khách du lịch đều sử dụng tiếng Anh hay một vài thứ tiếng Châu Âu và các bản chỉ đường bằng hai thứ tiếng Thái và Anh đều có ở khắp nơi trên toàn quốc.

*2. Chính trị*

Thể chế: quân chủ lập hiến.

Nguyên thủ quốc gia là nhà vua, được coi là thiêng liêng và bất khả xâm phạm. Người Thái có truyền thống tôn kính Hoàng Gia sâu sắc. Du khách nên bày tỏ lòng kính trọng với Đức Vua, Hoàng Hậu và Hoàng thân quốc thích.

Quốc hội: là quốc hội lưỡng viện. Hạ viện gồm 480 ghế, Thượng viện gồm 150 ghế.

Chính phủ: có 36 thành viên gồm 3 Phó thủ tướng, 21 Bộ trưởng và 11 Thứ trưởng.

*3. Tôn giáo*

Tôn giáo: Đạo Phật được coi là quốc đạo, chiếm khoảng 95% dân số, ngoài ra có Đạo Hồi (4%), Thiên chúa giáo và các tôn giáo khác (1%).

Mỗi bức tượng Phật, dù lớn hay nhỏ, nguyên vẹn hay không, đều được coi là linh thiêng. Không được trèo lên tượng Phật để chụp ảnh hay làm bất cứ điều gì tỏ ra thiếu tôn trọng. Các nhà sư bị cấm chạm vào phụ nữ hoặc để phụ nữ chạm vào người mình, hay nhận bất cứ thứ gì từ tay phụ nữ. Nếu một phụ nữ phải đưa cho nhà sư một thứ gì thì trước tiên người phụ nữ đó phải trao cho người đàn ông để sau đó người đàn ông trao lại cho nhà sư.

*4. Phép xã giao*

Chào người Thái theo kiểu hai tay chắp trước ngực, đầu hơi cúi xuống. Khi bước vào nhà phải bỏ giày dép ra, tránh dẫm lên ngưỡng cửa vì người Thái quan niệm thần linh cư ngụ ngay ngưỡng cửa.

Người Thái kiêng đụng chạm vào đầu người khác, bạn không nên xoa đầu trẻ em, hay là vỗ vai người khác. Không tỳ cánh tay lên lưng ghế đang ngồi, vỗ vai, lưng hay chỉ tay vào người khác. Người Thái cho rằng đó là những cử chỉ xúc phạm. Không nên bức xúc hay tức giận khi giao tiếp với người dân nơi đây.

*5. Tiền tệ*

Tiền, Hối đoái & Thẻ tín dụng các loại Đơn vị tiền tệ của Thái là Baht, được chia thành 100 Satang. Tiền giấy Thái Lan có hạng B1000, 500, 100, 50, 20, 10 và các hạng tiền đồng là B10, 5, 1 và và tiền xu là S50, S25. Tiền mặt và séc du lịch được tự do trao đổi với tỉ giá cao hơn ở ngân hàng hay điểm đổi tiền so với tỉ giá ở khách sạn. Các khách sạn, nhà hạng và cửa hiệu chấp nhận thanh toán thẻ tín dụng quốc tế.

*6. Danh lam thắng cảnh*

Băng Cốc (Bangkok)

Nằm ở phía bên phải sông Chao Phraya, Băng Cốc là thủ đô và là thành phố lớn nhất của Thái Lan. Băng Cốc còn cực kì nổi tiếng bởi sự đa dạng, phong phú của ẩm thực, các khu mua sắm giá rẻ… vì thế không ngạc nhiên khi Băng Cốc là sự lựa chọn của hơn 5 triệu lượt du khách quốc tế mỗi năm.

Phuket

Nằm ở miền nam Thái Lan, Phuket là hòn đảo lớn nhất Đông Nam Á. Với bờ biển dài, bãi cát trắng mịn, những rừng thông xanh mướt. Là một địa điểm du lịch lý tưởng.

Bát Tay A (Pattaya)

Thành phố biển Pattaya rực rỡ lại thu hút du khách bởi các hoạt động vui chơi giải trí có tại đây. Là một trong những thành phố biển cao cấp nhất thế giới, Pattaya phục vụ đầy đủ tất cả các nhu cầu của du khách từ mua sắm, cho đến các hoạt động vui chơi giải trí như chèo thuyền, bơi lặn, xem “box Thái”… khiến những người khó tính nhất khi đến đây cũng không thể không hài lòng.

Chiềng Mai (Chiang Mai)

Từng là cố đô trong nhiều thế kỉ, có một vị trí chiến lược Chiềng Mai là đầu tàu cho toàn bộ sự phát triển của vùng Bắc Thái Lan. Cùng với phong cảnh thiên nhiên tuyệt đẹp, nơi đây còn bảo tồn rất nhiều di tích , công trình văn hóa nghệ thuật như “Wat Chiang Mai”, “Doi Suthep”, công viên voi, rừng rậm “Chiang Mai”…

Đảo Phi Phi (Phi Phi Island)

Đảo Phi Phi là một hòn đảo du lịch nổi tiếng, bao gồm sáu hòn đảo nhỏ bên trong, hòn đảo này được đánh giá là một trong những bãi biển sạch nhất thế giới. Để đi đến đảo “Phi Phi”, du khách có thể đi bằng thuyền từ “Phuket”.

Khi tham quan cung điện hoàng gia Thái Lan, có những yêu cầu khắt khe như sau: nam phải mặc quần áo trang trọng, không mặc quần sóoc và không mang dép lê; nữ ăn mặc kín đáo lịch sự, không mặc váy ngắn, quần áo mỏng, áo không cánh tay, quần bó, dép không quai hậu... Nếu vi phạm những qui định này sẽ không được vào tham quan. Trong bất kỳ trường hợp nào, phụ nữ cũng không được chạm hay đưa, nhận bất cứ vật gì trực tiếp cho các nhà sư.

*Trung tâm mua sắm:*

Central Chidlom tại Bangkok.Central World Plaza.Siam Paragon.Charn Issara.Cửa hàng miễn thuế King Power.Maboonklong MBK.Chợ Pratunam.

*D.AN NINH*

Người dân sống hiền lành, thật thà, rất it khi xảy ra trộm cắp. Nếu xảy ra ở những nơi công cộng thì hầu hết do người nước ngoài gây ra.

Tuy nhiên hiện nay tình hình cơ cấu quản lý nhà nước của Thái Lan đang có nhiều sự thay đổi chưa kết thúc. Các bạn đến Thái Lan nên thận trọng với các khu vực có sự tập trung đông người, tránh mặc quần áo mầu vàng, đỏ, hồng. Tuyệt đối không tham gia hay cổ vũ cho các hoạt động này.

Trong trường hợp công dân ta bị mất cắp hay để quên hộ chiếu, giấy tờ tuỳ thân trên xe taxi hay ở khách sạn thì khai báo với công an khu vực, cảnh sát du lịch xảy ra vụ việc để xác minh và liên hệ với Đại sứ quán để được giúp đỡ. Cảnh sát du lịch ở Thái Lan được khách du lịch nhiều nước tín nhiệm.

*E. THỜI TIẾT*

Thái Lan có khí hậu nhiệt đới gió mùa và có 4 mùa rõ rệt : Mùa khô kéo dài từ tháng 1 đến tháng 2, Mùa nóng từ tháng 3 đến tháng 5, mùa mưa từ tháng 6 đến tháng 10, mùa mát từ tháng 11 đến tháng 12. Trong đó mưa nhiều nhất (90%) xảy ra vào mùa mưa. Nhiệt độ trung bình của thời tiết Thái Lan cao hơn Việt Nam, nhiệt độ thường từ 32 độ C vào tháng 12 và lên tới 35 độ C vào tháng 4 hàng năm. Bạn có thể đến thăm, du lịch Thái Lan bất cứ thời gian nào.

Nhiệt độ Thái Lan vào tháng 6 khá nóng. Tuy nhiên, tháng 6 không rơi vào mùa du lịch nên bạn có thể dễ dàng thuê phòng khách sạn.

*F. NHỮNG VẤN ĐỀ KHÁC*

Du khách nước ngoài phải cẩn thận trường hợp “bị buộc tội trộm đồ ở khu hàng miễn thuế tại sân bay quốc tế tại Bangkok, Thái Lan, và phải trả nhiều tiền để đổi lấy tự do”.

Du khách không nên mang giày dép vào những nơi có hình ảnh Đức Phật, không nên leo trèo lên bất kỳ tượng Phật nào và luôn ăn mặc nghiêm túc khi đến những nơi thờ cúng. Những hành động xúc phạm đến tín ngưỡng có thể bị phạt tù, không loại trừ cả đối với du khách nước ngoài.

Người Thái quan niệm chân bao giờ cũng là phần bẩn nhất nên khi ngồi khách tránh để chân lên bàn. Không được dùng chân để chỉ vật gì hay chạm vào thân thể người khác vì điều này bị xem là thô lỗ. Khi ngồi tréo chân nhất thiết không được để chân hướng về phía ai đó, đặc biệt là tượng Phật hay ảnh vua. Trước khi bước vào nhà người Thái, du khách phải bỏ giày dép ra.

*G. XUẤT CẢNH*

Khi quay về, bạn xuất trình tờ khai cùng với hộ chiếu. Nhân viên hải quan sẽ đóng dấu xác nhận ngày về vào hộ chiếu, vào phần tờ khai này và trả lại toàn bộ cho bạn.

Các loại đồ cổ và tượng Phật là hàng thật cần có giấy phép xuất cảnh.

Mỗi người không được phép mang lượng tiền mặt trên 50,000 Baht ra khỏi Thái.

*H. CÁC CƠ QUAN ĐẠI DIỆN VIỆT NAM TẠI THÁI LAN*

Đại sứ quán Việt Nam tại Thái Lan

83/1 Wireless Road, Bangkok 10330Tel: 662-251 5836 / 8Fax: 662-251 7203

Tổng lãnh sự quán Việt Nam tại Khòn Ken

65/6 Chatapadung, KhonKaen 4000Tel: 24 2190

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Thái Lan click vào du lịch Thái Lan

----------


## Taeyeon0903

wow toàn những thông tin bổ ích  :love struck:

----------

